# Paddy's before Peterborough Show



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

I have just been to see Paddy and he says that he does not have many bookings this year for before the Peterborough Show, which is quite unusual.

Currently he has a couple of electric hookup's left (in the overflow) for the few nights before the show ... or you can park without electric if you wish.

If you want to book to stay at his place before the show then I would suggest you get in quickly. He is growing in popularity each year and at £7 a night you can't go wrong - as a pose to Ferry Meadows up the road for £15 plus per night. (OK, so I guess they do have nice showers!!)

Paddy can be found in the CC book on page 281. P & J Ivens, Mound Lodge, Hill Farm, Chesterton, Peterborough PE7 3UA.

01733 236771/233270


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

And the lady with the Farm shop - Moor Farm Meats owns the farm where I stay, so I can recommend her meat and eggs.

Dave


----------

